# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Միջազգային Տնտեսական Հարաբերություններ

## Belle

Այս թեմայու եկեք քննարկենք միջազգային տնտեսական հարաբերությունները, Միջազգային տնտեսական կազմակերպությունները և  ՀՀ ինտեգրումը համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը, ինչ մակարդակի վրա է մեր երկրիը այս առումով և այլն: ԴԵ,  Հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ ...  :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Լավ թեմայա , կսպասեմ գրառումներին :

----------


## Ambrosine

Սաղս սպասում ենք :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> ինչ մակարդակի վրա է մեր երկրիը այս առումով և այլն: ԴԵ,


Շատ բարձր մակարդակի վրա է: Երեկ իմացա, որ մեր երկաթուղին էլ ինտեգրվեց "համաշխարային" --/ասել է ռուսական  :LOL: / տնտեսության մեջ:

Մեր կառավարողներին մնաց մի վերջին քայլերը անեն
1. վերափոխեն ազգի անունը "հայ"-ից "ռուս"  -ի
2.  բոլոր դպրոցները հայկականից դարձնեն ռուսական:
3. Ազգանուները փոխեն համապատասխան անալոգների: Պողոսյանը՝ Պողոսովի.. և այլն:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

4. Երկիրն էլ անվանափոխեն Армянский Автономный Округ

----------

tikopx (04.09.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Թեման ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է, քանի որ ես տվյալ մասնագիտության ուսանող եմ եւ ինձ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիքները: Ուղղակի մեր տնտեսությունը ՀԻՄԱ(ակամայիս հիշեցի) այնպիսիս վիճակում է, որ դժվար լինի տվյալ թեմայի շուրջ բարձր մակարդակի քննարկում կազմակերպել: Գաղտնիք բացահայտած չեմ լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է վերացնել ներմուծման մենաշնորհը: :Think:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Այս թեմայու եկեք քննարկենք միջազգային տնտեսական հարաբերությունները, Միջազգային տնտեսական կազմակերպությունները և  ՀՀ ինտեգրումը համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը, ինչ մակարդակի վրա է մեր երկրիը այս առումով և այլն: ԴԵ,  Հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ ...



"ՀՀ ինտեգրումը համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը," դա ծաղր է նախադասության բոլոր բառերին,քանի որ այսօր ՀՀ-ու տնտեսությունը կանոնակարգվում է ոչ թե գրված օրենքներով,այլ հայտնի Պախանի կողմից կատարվող ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի ռազբորկաններով,արդյունքում բոլոր այն տնտեսվարողները որոնք չեն ենթարկվում ռազբորկայի արդյունքում ստեղծված իրավիճակին,կամ սնկանում են (Լևոն Մարկոսի բանկը և ուրիշներ) կամ հայտնվում դատարանի առաջ(Ռոյալ Արմենիա և ուրիշներ) հետեվապես խոսել ՀՀ ինտեգրումը համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը ինչ մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում անիմաստ է,լավագույն դեպքում կարելի է խոսել ՀՀ տնտեսության "ռուսաֆիկացման" տեմպերի աճման կամ նվազման մասին,կամ ամենաթմբկահարվող տնտեսական նվաճումների մասին,ասենք մինչեվ 2010 թվականը էլի քանի ընտանիք է վռնդվելու սեփական տներից կամ էլի քանի հեկտար անտառներ են հատվելու նոր Թեղուտներ շահագործելու համար...սա է մեր տնտեսությունը,հա մոռացա նշեմ կալբաստ արտադրող մի քանի ընկերություններ,քենդիներ ու գանդիներ..

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Այս թեմայու եկեք քննարկենք միջազգային տնտեսական հարաբերությունները, Միջազգային տնտեսական կազմակերպությունները և  ՀՀ ինտեգրումը համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը, ինչ մակարդակի վրա է մեր երկրիը այս առումով և այլն: ԴԵ,  Հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ ...



QUOTE=mtahog;679161]"ՀՀ ինտեգրումը համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը," դա ծաղր է նախադասության բոլոր բառերին,քանի որ այսօր ՀՀ-ու տնտեսությունը կանոնակարգվում է ոչ թե գրված օրենքներով այլ հայտնի Պախանի կողմից կատարվող ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի ռազբորկաններով արդյունքում բոլոր այն տնտեսվարողները որոնք չեն ենթարկվում ռազբորկայի արդյունքում ստեղծված իրավիճակին,կամ սնկանում են (Լևոն Մարկոսի բանկը և ուրիշներ) կամ հայտնվում դատարանի առաջ(Ռոյալ Արմենիա և ուրիշներ) հետեվապես խոսել ՀՀ ինտեգրումը համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը ինչ մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում անիմաստ է,լավագույն դեպքում կարելի է խոսել ՀՀ տնտեսության "ռուսաֆիկացման" տեմպերի աճման կամ նվազման մասին,կամ ամենաթմբկահարվող տնտեսական նվաճումների մասին,ասենք մինչեվ 2010 թվականը էլի քանի ընտանիք է վռնդվելու սեփական տներից կամ էլի քանի հեկտար անտառներ են հատվելու նոր Թեղուտներ շահագործելու համար...սա է մեր տնտեսությունը հա մոռացա նշեմ կալբաստ արտադրող մի քանի ընկերություններ,քենդիներ ու գանդիներ..[/QUOTE]

----------


## Զինվոր

Բերեք չքաղաքականացնենք էլի:
Ժողովուրդ ,հատկապես տնտեսագետներ, ով ա ձեզանից ծանոթ արտաքին առևտրի համախմբվածության ցուցանիշներին?

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

ինձ նույնիսկ անծանոթ է այդ "արտաքին առևտրի համախմբվածություն" տերմինը . կարո՞ղ ես պարզաբանել :

----------


## Զինվոր

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես ել շատ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում բայց մոտավորապես կասեմ
Կարծեմ դա ռիսկերը գնահատելու համար է: Օրինակ ենթադրենք Հայաստանը ապրանք է արտահանում, Ռուսաստան, Վրաստան և ԱՊՀ անդամ այլ երկրներ: Առաջին հայացքից թվում է թե արտահանման պրոցեսը լավ դիվերսիֆիկացված է, բայց որ խորանանք, կտեսնենք որ եթե էդ թվարկածներից մի երկիր ճգնաժամ ունեցավ, մնացած բոլորին իր հետևից կքաշի, քանի որ դրանք  իրար հետ շատ են կապված:
Այ էդ իմ ասած ցուցանիշը ես պրոցեսն եր ուսումնասիրում: Մի ժամանակ լավ խորացել եի, բայց հետո թողեցի: Ձեզանից ոչ մեկ դրա մասին չէր լսել??

----------


## Գանգրահեր

> Թեման ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է, քանի որ ես տվյալ մասնագիտության ուսանող եմ եւ ինձ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիքները: Ուղղակի մեր տնտեսությունը ՀԻՄԱ(ակամայիս հիշեցի) այնպիսիս վիճակում է, որ դժվար լինի տվյալ թեմայի շուրջ բարձր մակարդակի քննարկում կազմակերպել: Գաղտնիք բացահայտած չեմ լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է վերացնել ներմուծման մենաշնորհը:


 Կարծում եմ այդպես էլ մենաշնորհը այդպես էլ չի վերացվի Հայաստանւմ,ցավոք:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:45 ----------




> Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես ել շատ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում բայց մոտավորապես կասեմ
> Կարծեմ դա ռիսկերը գնահատելու համար է: Օրինակ ենթադրենք Հայաստանը ապրանք է արտահանում, Ռուսաստան, Վրաստան և ԱՊՀ անդամ այլ երկրներ: Առաջին հայացքից թվում է թե արտահանման պրոցեսը լավ դիվերսիֆիկացված է, բայց որ խորանանք, կտեսնենք որ եթե էդ թվարկածներից մի երկիր ճգնաժամ ունեցավ, մնացած բոլորին իր հետևից կքաշի, քանի որ դրանք  իրար հետ շատ են կապված:
> Այ էդ իմ ասած ցուցանիշը ես պրոցեսն եր ուսումնասիրում: Մի ժամանակ լավ խորացել եի, բայց հետո թողեցի: Ձեզանից ոչ մեկ դրա մասին չէր լսել??


 հետաքրքիր էր :Hands Up: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:46 ----------




> Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես ել շատ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում բայց մոտավորապես կասեմ
> Կարծեմ դա ռիսկերը գնահատելու համար է: Օրինակ ենթադրենք Հայաստանը ապրանք է արտահանում, Ռուսաստան, Վրաստան և ԱՊՀ անդամ այլ երկրներ: Առաջին հայացքից թվում է թե արտահանման պրոցեսը լավ դիվերսիֆիկացված է, բայց որ խորանանք, կտեսնենք որ եթե էդ թվարկածներից մի երկիր ճգնաժամ ունեցավ, մնացած բոլորին իր հետևից կքաշի, քանի որ դրանք  իրար հետ շատ են կապված:
> Այ էդ իմ ասած ցուցանիշը ես պրոցեսն եր ուսումնասիրում: Մի ժամանակ լավ խորացել եի, բայց հետո թողեցի: Ձեզանից ոչ մեկ դրա մասին չէր լսել??


 Բայց մի հարց,եթե արտահանում է Հայաստանը,օրինակ Ռուսաստանում ճգնաժամ լինի ինչի՞ պիտի ԱՄՆ-Ն տուժի:

----------

